
Android phone 'wipeout' security flaw exposed - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19784413
======
jug6ernaut
Samsung has already patched this vulnerability.

[http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/26/samsung-patched-dirty-
USS...](http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/26/samsung-patched-dirty-USSD-
vulnerability/)

